# Comandante hand grinder



## mfortin (Mar 19, 2014)

Any update on that grinder? When is it going to be available?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Commandante hit the market over a year ago accompanied by a lot of hype which wasn't met by the quality of the product. See Home Barista coffee forum for feedback on the product. If you are looking for a decent hand grinder, check out Orphan Espresso's Lido. Another excellent handgrinder is make in the UK - Scotland - by Made by Knock. They do two - Hausgrind and Felgrind. Both share same 38mm burr set but the Felgrind is smaller. Getting your hands on one can involve a wait though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at this:

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/owner-experience-with-comandante-c40-t27257.html


----------

